# Possible to mount tall (17.1) horse from ground ?



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I remember when I had a 16.2 horse and I climbed on fences, tree stumps and tables to mount him so if im not tall myself whats the best way to mount a 17.1 horse without scrambling on things. I have started yoga every day and im heaps more flexible is it bad to jump on a horses.back if you slowly do it. Ahah im going to have to try during the trial.
Hopefully I wilk be trail riding and my farrier reminded me about getting in and of if I drop something.

Also not sure if horse is above 17.1 hh ill measure tomorrow exactly.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

I would recommend still using a mounting block (hey, I still use one for the 15.2 mare even though I could totally mount from the ground). 

1- it's better for your tack, as it will be twisting less when you get on
2- it's better for your horse'a back, since you won't have the possibility of the saddle sliding around and also won't be putting all that uneven weight on him.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm only 5'3, and I've had occasion to mount my friend's 17hh gelding from the ground. I didn't think that I'd be able to, but I managed when I was in a situation where I had to- friend fell off of her other horse, so I had to get off to make sure she was alright. 

I'd plan on using a mounting block anyway, and looking for fences, rocks, high spots, etc when one isn't available as it's better for everyone. If you find that you're unable to mount from the ground but still like this horse, then they sell "mounting stirrups" that you carry with you and attach to your regular stirrup to lower it several incches.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Back in the day I could easily mount a 17+ hand from the ground but then, I could wrap both of my legs behind my head back then as well. Now that I am older, I find it is better to use a mounting block. I might still be able to do it but it is not going to be as smooth so, why do that to the horse?

I also think that all horses should be trained to stand by a mounting block and that they should stand still for mounting. This takes time, you don't do it in 10 minutes but it is a good thing to teach them. Teaching calm is always a good thing.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Even if I could I wouldn't mount from the ground on any horse no matter how short or tall. It can pull their withers out of wack, it can twist your saddle, and if something happens while mounting, you can save yourself easier if there's a mounting block underneath you. I was a camp counselor at a horse camp in the summer, I wanted the kids to only mount from a mounting block, the other counselors didn't agree so they let everybody mount from the ground. Day 4 of a 6 day camp, a girl is tacking up her horse, she goes to get on and the horse fell onto it's belly all fours splayed out. She had caused every single wither to go out of place by mounting from the ground during the week, she caused the last one to go out that day. The horse was sound and inline at the beginning of the week, the horse was only 15 hands and the girl only weighed around 80 lbs. Obviously if you're out on a trail or something there isn't going to be any mounting blocks around, but find something to stand on. But definitely never mount from the ground if at all possible.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> Day 4 of a 6 day camp, a girl is tacking up her horse, she goes to get on and the horse fell onto it's belly all fours splayed out. She had caused every single wither to go out of place by mounting from the ground during the week, she caused the last one to go out that day. The horse was sound and inline at the beginning of the week, the horse was only 15 hands and the girl only weighed around 80 lbs.


 while logically it wouldn't be super comfortable for a horse to be mounted from the ground, I have never seen, heard of, or experienced any thing like the above. I trail ride extensively, and frequent mounting and dismounting is necessary. My horse has never been overly concerned. walking around for 10 minutes to try and find a rock or tree stump every time would be more annoying, for me and the horse, than just getting on. People have been mounting from the ground since stirrups were invented, and in many situations its practical.

When I'm arena riding, I mount from a block, because its easier for me and the horse, everywhere else, I mount from the ground.

I have mounted a 17.2hh thoroughbred from the ground, but that about maxes out what I can get up on(I'm 5'4"). I tried to get on a 18hh percheron from the ground and had to give it up as mechanically impossible.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I never mount from the ground, I can't easily pull my semi fat butt up because of an old shoulder injury and don't want to strain my horse when something as simple as a mounting block can prevent it. Sometimes I have to get a little creative on the trails but small price to pay to avoid the chiropractor.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> while logically it wouldn't be super comfortable for a horse to be mounted from the ground, I have never seen, heard of, or experienced any thing like the above. I trail ride extensively, and frequent mounting and dismounting is necessary. My horse has never been overly concerned. walking around for 10 minutes to try and find a rock or tree stump every time would be more annoying, for me and the horse, than just getting on. People have been mounting from the ground since stirrups were invented, and in many situations its practical.
> 
> When I'm arena riding, I mount from a block, because its easier for me and the horse, everywhere else, I mount from the ground.
> 
> I have mounted a 17.2hh thoroughbred from the ground, but that about maxes out what I can get up on(I'm 5'4"). I tried to get on a 18hh percheron from the ground and had to give it up as mechanically impossible.


I have experienced something and will never let that happen to my horse. IMO 10 mins looking for something to use to mount is a small price to pay for preventing my horse to be in pain and having a chiropractor bill.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Though I am able to mount from the ground, I always mount from a mounting block. I have heard it can cause unnecessary discomfort; my horse is on the older side, and that's the last thing that I want to do. Plus... I look a whole lot better with that extra boost xD


----------



## ILoveMyThoroughbredSmokey (Jan 15, 2014)

My horse is lil over 18 hands and I always use something to mount on him. I don't want to risk hurting his back, and It is very uncomfortable for myself to even try! I always find a fence, rock, dip in the ground where I can stand on the higher ground, anything to make it easier for both of us. I definitely do not recommend going from the ground, unless its necessary and their isn't another option.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I only mount from the ground if there's no block available - basically, if I have to get off out on a trail or something and there's no other option. That last happened about a month ago during a hack when we had to go under a fallen branch that was just at the wrong height – I probably would have got caught on it even having bent right down to my horses neck, and that just seemed too risky to me. 

The drafts I ride are virtually impossible for me, being old(ish) and not overly flexible anymore. I did get on a Belgian a few months back by dropping the left stirrup all the way to the bottom hole and then by a miracle making the geometry work, but it wasn't ideal by any means, nor was it particularly graceful, but I did it. 

For some people it seems to be a matter of pride that they can mount without a block, even if there is one sitting available nearby. Can't help that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I rode a 17.2 for a long time - pics in my albums - I would either use something to stand on or get a 'leg up' off a helpful person wherever possible but if I had to get off when out hacking and nothing handy to climb on I could easily get on by dropping the stirrup down and giving a good bounce off the other leg to push upward


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I own a mare who is close to 17.3h, I am 5'1 1/2", so I always get a leg up. Even the mounting block isn't tall enough for me:lol: My pony is 13.2h, and I either use the block for her or a leg up, because even though she's short, she's WIDE so my stirrups still aren't that close to the ground lol.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I won't own a horse I can't mount from the ground. The tallest I've ever mounted from the ground is 17.2hh, but that was when I was fitter and thinner. I don't mount from the ground much, but if I'm in a tricky situation I want to be able to. 

I've known people to drop a stirrup on one side and use it to mount then scramble on, or even get those stirrup step things.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This may be a silly question, but how do those of you with super tall horses even groom them? Do you have to stand on something?

The reason I ask is because I am 5'6" and I have a horse that is right around 16 hands and there are times depending on how he is standing (our ground isn't very level) that I can't even see the top of his back and hips to groom him! I can reach, but I can't really see if he is clean up there. So I have toyed with the idea of getting something like a straw bale to stand on if he gets any taller (he is 3 1/2 right now so I don't know if he will get taller or not). 

So are those of you with 17 hand horses able to groom them from the ground?

As for mounting, I will always use "a strategic mounting area" when I get off on the trail. Luckily we are blessed with plenty of stumps, logs, rocks, ruts in the road, etc. so I can just about always find a leg up. And if I don't see one nearby, I generally try not to get off. I don't know if I could mount the 16 hand horse from the ground or not, but as he is still a baby I wouldn't want to try. He is very patient for mounting, but it wouldn't be fair to ask him to stand perfectly still as a short, fat rider mounts from the ground. :lol:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Alexandra V said:


> I would recommend still using a mounting block (hey, I still use one for the 15.2 mare even though I could totally mount from the ground).
> 
> 1- it's better for your tack, as it will be twisting less when you get on
> 2- it's better for your horse'a back, since you won't have the possibility of the saddle sliding around and also won't be putting all that uneven weight on him.


Exactly this. Even when mounting a 15 hand horse, I still use a mounting block. Its better for their backs, and it is also better for your tack. Over time mounting from the ground will stretch your stirrup leathers out unevenly, and could lead a damaged saddle tree.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do those of you with super tall horses even groom them? Do you have to stand on something?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am 5'6" and I have a horse that is right around 16 hands and there are times depending on how he is standing (our ground isn't very level) that I can't even see the top of his back and hips to groom him! I can reach, but I can't really see if he is clean up there. So I have toyed with the idea of getting something like a straw bale to stand on if he gets any taller (he is 3 1/2 right now so I don't know if he will get taller or not).
> 
> ...


Over the summer I leased a gelding that was just over 17 hands. To braid and trim him bridle path for shows I had to stand on a stool, but other than that I just groomed him from the ground. I couldn't see over his back, but I could see enough of it to know he was clean. I am 5'7''.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was taught that if you could not mount from something handy to climb onto then you should vault on. 

Vaulting days are over but I can still climb onto things!


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I really want to learn how to vault, ive been doing push ups for uper body strength maybe I could do it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

trailhorserider--I am 5'5" and my gelding is 16.1. I stand on my tippy toes to peek at his back for most grooming purposes. 

I do stand on a chair to clip his bridlepath, but everything else I do from the ground.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Red is good for mounting and hes very placid, but vaulting could give him a fright so ill need to do some desensetizing.


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

I try to always mount from a mounting block, or stump or whatever and I'm like 5'9 and my horse is 15 hands. I can totally mount from the ground easily, and since I also do ballet I am plenty flexible, however, I don't think horses are particularly fond of us throwing ourselves on and so I use the mounting block whenever possible. Plus mounting from the ground kinda sucks...it messes up my saddle placement.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Goodness, I'm such a *******. My mare was 17.3 and I always mounted from the ground. I'm 5'8" (thought I was 5'9" but I've shrunk). I even used to get on her bareback, though that took some training on my part to do. The only time I use a mounting block is in the winter when I ride bareback and I can't lift those big heavy boot and snowpants out of a foot of snow to jump up high enough! Then I find a snowbank to stand on. LOL


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I always mount from something that is higher than the ground if it is available, but that is not always the case =/ 

If not, I always teach my horses to stand to be mounted from the ground or from whatever is handy- including another person!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do those of you with super tall horses even groom them? Do you have to stand on something?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am 5'6" and I have a horse that is right around 16 hands and there are times depending on how he is standing (our ground isn't very level) that I can't even see the top of his back and hips to groom him! I can reach, but I can't really see if he is clean up there. So I have toyed with the idea of getting something like a straw bale to stand on if he gets any taller (he is 3 1/2 right now so I don't know if he will get taller or not).
> 
> ...


With my 17.1 guy I can see his back enough to know it's clean (his back is about level with my eyes, just a little above), but with my 17.3 guy (back is over my head) our barn aisle is sloped downwards towards the middle to help with drainage so I strategically place him standing in the little "trench" and it lowers him enough I can groom him pretty well, I do have to tippy toe sometimes though. I'm 5'7".


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

At 5'3 I don't ever recall having any issues grooming said 17hh horse. I don't ride him regularly, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My qh was originally owned by a shortish, chubby gal who always used a block. She did a beautiful job training him to this. Just stand on the block and he'll position himself. Start to mount from the ground and his quickly shows his displeasure. He's a tall boy and doesn't like to feel the saddle pull on his withers. Can't say I blame him. Last winter I was on a stool trying to pick the dreadlocks out of his mane and he kept lining him self up so I'd get on.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

If you have to get on without a moumting block (or something else to help you), if it's an English saddle, you can lower (lengthen) a stirrup before you get on, and then shorten it once you're on.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I won't even mount my 13.2 mare from the ground, although I probably am capable of doing so. The only way I'm getting up on my 16 gelding off the ground is if he's standing in a ditch.


----------



## Slave2Ponies (May 25, 2013)

I can't mount my horse from the ground since I injured my hip a few years ago. I'm very self-conscious about it -- mounting blocks are not so much the Western tradition. I use the trailer fender when I start out and then any ditch, rock, or hill out on the trail. My mare has gotten really good at it and I affectionately say she is "old lady broke." We just can't let these little things stop us from riding!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

My daughter got a taste of the Mounted Games last summer where they often do vaulting mounts...so I see some "alternative" mounting methods for her being learned in the coming months.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There is *nothing* like gymkhana games for teaching children in particular, how to ride! 

One time at gymkhanas in the UK there were always ten games, some help in the main arena whilst jump courses were changed, others in a separate arena. To win, when I was a child, you often had to compete in two hears before the quarter and then semi finals and then the finals. They were _that_ popular. 
It might not encourage sitting up straight, heels down and a correct contact on the reins but it teaches balance, hand eye co-ordination, agility and, in a lot of cases, how to be a good looser. 

Certainly we learned to jump off at a gallop and land running, to vault back on for the return charge.

People say that it is rough on the ponies but I have yet to meet a horse or pony that dislikes playing gymkhana games, once they have competed in a couple of shows they are as keen as mustard to have their fun. 

It certainly taught me to vault on and off, both very handy on more than one occasion!


----------

